# Post Your Shelf Queens!



## andyw513 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never saw a thread for this yet. This is (hopefully) for the lights that you would normally not use, or have a special place for them (like me, which is on a shelf somewhere).

Here's mine:


----------



## lisantica (Feb 28, 2010)

These are the one's I do not carry.






They are in order from left to right:

bare Mr. Bulk LionCub
Fenix LD01 - Signed by the designer
Mini Chimera
Lumencraft Gatlight Tux V3
Muyshondt Ti Nautilus


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Feb 28, 2010)

lisantica said:


> These are the one's I do not carry.
> 
> A.K.A. fab/fav 5....now that GATLIGHT has arrived.:devil:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's the closest I have to "shelf queens", Arc LSL, Arc AA, Surefire L1, and a Wicked Lasers 55ma greenie. The L1 and the laser do get a bit of exercise now and then.






Geoff


----------



## lisantica (Mar 1, 2010)

Love this thread idea, hope we get some more replies.

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## lisantica (Mar 3, 2010)

RC, I see some PEAKs up there, those are nice ones!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks- need to update my photos- let us know you impressions of that Maglite XL 100 when it arrives- hopefully you will not have to chase down the postal truck again.

Do your students have an opinion on what is their "favorite" light from what you have shown them so far...perhaps the gatlight? I also read here somewhere that someone managed to stuff an ipod shuffle into one of Rob's creations- does yours have a USB drive in it?


----------



## spc (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice minty arc lsl flying turtle,

heres my only shelf Queen :naughty:
slightly tweaked arc ls-


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Mar 3, 2010)

That ARC is sweet.....did you do the mod?
Does it run of one CR123- or something different?


----------



## spc (Mar 3, 2010)

yes sir (thread), and it runs on an imr16340 (cr123 size)

I was going to edc it but it turned out too nice, now its a shelf queen


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, no shelf queens.
My lights were bought to be used. Not abused, just used.
Looking forward to this weekend. Heading to the cabin, no electricity. Sweet times for my lights.


----------



## rayman (Mar 3, 2010)

I consider my Jet-III Pro I.B.S. to be my shelf queen. I know it's not such a expensive and unique flashlight. But I really like it because of it's form and the UI.






rayman


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Mar 3, 2010)

as close to a shelf queen as I can get so far.....


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 3, 2010)

All, my Flashlight are shelf queens, I have no real use for any of them.
Theses are some of the smaller ones on top of computer shelf, some were mod beyond recognition of what they were before. 





From left to right, increasing in height:

1. Peak Shasta with SS body Running 2xLR44 buttons ---1.5 inch tall.
2. Ti key XPG R5 runing on10180 Li-ion 
3. Orb Raw NS 200/100 warm, 14250 Li-ion
4. Larry Light CR2 Clone With XPG R5 & Optics---2 inch tall
5. 4Seven Ti Mini 123, Cool
6. Nitecore EZ 123, Cool
7. Mac SST-50 Custom Clone Runs on CR2 with Ti Quark clip--3" tall
8. Ti Quark 123 with EX10 Clip & Ice blue Trit
9. Stainless Steel EDC with EX10 Clip, SSR-50 running on 18350 Li-ion DD
10. Peu Pineapple with Lego-by-Force Mini Turbo head.


----------



## GLOCK18 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some of my Queens


----------



## spc (Mar 4, 2010)

I like those fades GLOCK18, I've always wanted to put a fade head on a regular red body..


----------



## knightrider (Mar 6, 2010)

GLOCK18 said:


> Some of my Queens



Never before have I wanted a custom mag so bad as I do after seeing this pic. The purple one and the fade ones are so nice... I think I know what I have to get some day.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 6, 2010)

Here are mine:
















bernie


----------



## lisantica (Mar 6, 2010)

Love that porcupine!

Here's a shot of my latest shelf queens:


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread has some beautiful lights in it! I can't think of any of my lights that would count as "shelf queens" though; I certainly try to baby most of my lights, but if I like it I also enjoy carrying it for EDC or other use. The only ones sitting on my shelf are the ones that I don't have a use for or just don't enjoy as much anymore. Perhaps I'll have some contributions in the future though; I'll just drool over the all Ti and other goodies in this thread for now!


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Mar 16, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Love that porcupine!
> 
> Here's a shot of my latest shelf queens:


 
Pretty incredible collection. 

Love that Ti Nautilus:naughty:. Let me know if you decide to get rid of that one please. 

Great thread, some very unusual lights (and beautiful).


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 17, 2010)

:twothumbs


----------



## loszabo (Mar 17, 2010)

That thread makes me


----------



## jslappa (Mar 18, 2010)

This should be a shelf queen when I get it, but it's inevitable that I carry it every single day. Should be in my grubby little mits soon! Thanks again JHanko. Pics were also shot by Jeff. Hope he doesn't mind if I use them here. I'll replace them with my own soon.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 18, 2010)

My only Shelf Queen these days


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 20, 2010)

McGizmo XR27-PD, Myshondt Nautilus Titan :wave:


----------



## bf1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Very Nice Toby,
Must love that 27PD.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 20, 2010)

bf1 said:


> Very Nice Toby,
> Must love that 27PD.
> Regards,
> Barry



I believe you already have one of those XR27-PD's right?!


----------



## bf1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Toby,
I sure do! We are in good company.
Barry


----------

